# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  اﻻحتيال المعلوماتي

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*: الاحــتيـال المعــلومـــاتي وأنواعه :

لقد تضاعفت نسب الاحتيال المعلوماتي نتيجة لظهور البنوك الالكترونية والتحويل الالكتروني للأموال ففي الوقت الراهن يتم استخدام الأنظمة المعلوماتية في المصارف والمؤسسات النقدية لعمليات التحويل بشكل يومي إلا إن الإجراءات الأمنية التي تحيط بالمعلومات يوجد بها ثغرات كثيرة يتم استغلالها من المخترقين لتحقيق أهدافهم وهناك عده وسائل وأنواع للاحتيال المعلوماتي منها التحريف في مراحل الإدخال والإخراج بالتعديل على البيانات دون الحذف في أي جزء منها أو بإخفائها وإدخالها في مكان آخر غير مخصص لها والتعديل والتحريف على المعلومة وعلى مسارها الطبيعي ويتم إخراجها على أنها أدخلت بالشكل الصحيح
وأيضا يتم الاحتيال الالكتروني بالدخول غير المصرح به على النظام وتعدي الصلاحيات وانتهاك حدود الانظمه الامنيه كما إن الدخول على البرامج والتعديل على الذاكرة والنسخ منها الغير قانوني من أساليب الحرب الالكترونية وسرقه المعلومات والدخول على حساب مستخدم اخر إما بالحصول على كلمه السر بعد اجراء عده تجارب في كلمات السر المستخدمه في مثل هذه الامور كما انه في الغالب يتم اعتماد كلمات سر متعارف عليها مثل تاريخ الميلاد واسم الام … الخ
أو بواسطه التقاط موجات كهرومغناطيسيه بحاسوب خاص أو عن طريق تركيب هوائيات شديده حيث لو تمكن المخترق من تامينها فانه من الصعب منعها من اداء هذه العمليه كما إن مدى التقاطها يتعدى عده كيلومترات ومن اخطر الاساليب في الاحتيال الاسلوب الهندســي الاجتمـاعي وهو من انجح واسهل الوسائل مقارنة بالوسائل التقنية الاخرى حيث إن مستخدمين الحواسب لايدركون خطورة هذا الاسلوب الا القليل وهو قائم على صعيد حسي ونفسي ويتم بطريقه الاقناع المباشر والغير مباشر وتنحل الشخصيات (4)
عن طريق شيفره أو ثغره في نفس النظام أو التلاعب في البيانات عن طريق النهايه الطرفيه بغض النظر عن موقعها اسلوب سهل من جهه تنفيذه وصعب من جهه اكتشافه
: فـئـــات مجـــرمـي المعلومـــات :
*********
ينقسم مجرمي المعلومات إلى مستويين من حيث المجال في ارتكاب الجرائم :

1– المخترقون المحترفون “Crackers” :

وهذه الفئه تنعكس اعتداءاتهم ميولهم الإجرامي والرغبه في التخريب لاي دافع كان حيث يستخدمون برامج وتقنيات لاختراق الانظمه والحصول على المعلومات التي يريدونها ونسخها أو الاضافه عليها أو الحذف منها وقد تحولت اساليبهم إلى تصميم الفيروسات وذلك يشكل خطرا بالغا رغم عدم الاستفاده من تصميم الفيروس عدا حب التخريب احيانا أو لاهداف شخصيه فمنهم من يعمل في مجال الانظمه المعلوماتية ويكون محل ثقه تجعل عمليه ارتكابه للجريمه سهلا نظرا لعلاقه الوظيفه بخبراته ومهاراته ونظرا للثقه التي يتمتع بها وقد يكون الدافع لذلك الانتقام من فرد أو منظمه وهذه العينه يسميهم البعض ” فئه مجرمي المعلومات الحاقدين ” .
كما إن هناك منظمات غير قانونيه من هذه الفئه يقومون بعمليات مثل غسيل الاموال والتجارة في الاعضاء البشريه متلبسين بمواقع خاصة فيما يتناسب مع طبيعه انشطتهم المتعدده عابره الحدود وهذا نتيجه لضعف العقوبات التي تطبق على مرتكبي هذا النوع من الجرائم .

2- المخترقون العابثون “hackers” :

وهذه الفئه يقومون باستخدام لغات البرمجه والبرامج وتطويرها حسب مايتناسب مع حاجاتهم وقد يتم فك شفرات بعض البرامج ونشرها بالمجان وقد انتشر هذا النوع ن المخترقون في الاونه الاخيره وذلك اثرا لارتفاع اسعار نسخ البرامج الاصليه الا إن هذا الارتفاع هو حافزهم بهدف الحصول على نسخ هذه البرامج باقل التكاليف من قبل نفس الشركات المنتجه للبرامج الاصليه .
البعض من هذه الفئه يقوم بالتحكم بالاجهزه عن بعد دون الحاق اي ضرر عليها فيقوم بتحريك الماوس مثلا أو فتح الملفات بغايه السيطرة ليس الا ويسميهم البعض ” الخبير ” وهناك أيضا مايسميبه البعض بــ” المبتدئ ” وهو من يقوم بتجربة برامج الهجوم دون إن يعلم عنها أو اعن تطبيقاتها ادنى مهارة واستخدامها عشوائيا دون ادراك وهذا من اخطر المخترقون جميعهم .
*****
دوافــع الجريمة المعلومــاتية *********

من البديهي إن المخترق لن يقدم على فعلته مالم يوجد الدافع لتحقيق غرضه وبسبب عدم كمال العقل البشري فانه من المستحيل تجنب الخطأ أو منع وصول المجرمين إلى مواضع هي عرضه للخطر واستغلال المهاجمين من الثغرات هي من أهم دوافع اختراق انظمه الحواسيب وغيرها من التقنيات وكما إن انعدام الخبرة لدى المستخدمين يعد من اكبر الأسباب التي أفشت هذه الكارثة وأيا كان السبب من وراء هذه الجرائم إلا أنها تختلف دوافعها ومن أهمها :
1- الرغبة في التعلم بمبدأ إن جمع المعلومات غير خاضع لقيود
2- غياب الامانه لدى موردين ومنتجين البرامج المقلدة والمغشوشة
3- التحدي والتفوق على النظام الالكتروني واثبات القدرات الفنية
4- الرغبة في الانتقام من فرد أو منظمه كالابتزاز والتشهير
5- التنافس الايديولوجي بين الدول ومناهضه العولمة
6- صعوبة التحقيق والتحريات وعدم إثبات الأدلة وضعف العقوبات الصادرة بحق مجرمي المعلومات
7- محاوله إرباك الجهات الأمنية والتسابق العسكري والتجسس الالكتروني
8- تحقيق المكاسب المادية

 : أساليب ومبـادئ حماية المعــلومـــات :
******
1- استخدام برامج مكافحه الفيروسات ومكافحه التجسس وتحديتها بشكل دوري
2- إنشاء حسابات شخصيه متعددة منفصلة بصلاحيات متنوعة والحذر من الدخول من حساب ” مدير النظام”
3- التأكد من تشفير المعلومات المهمة وإتلاف المعلومات المهمة بشكل صحيح وامن كاستخدام برامج التنظيف الشامل والازاله “wiping” بحيث لا يمكن استعادتها نهائيا
4- الحذر من الملفات المتعددة مثل “filename,bmp,exe”
5- التحميل البرامج والملفات من مواقع موثوقة مثل www.download.com
6- استخدام كلمه مرور قويه لدخول النظام مع التأكد من ضبط إعدادات المتصفح الأمنية
7- استخدام أجهزة مودم موثوق بها ذات السمعة الامنيه الجيدة مع تعطيل خاصية التحكم والتشغيل عن بعد لأجهزه المودم
8- استخدام بطاقات الائتمان منخفضة الرصيد للتعاملات الالكترونية والحذر دخول الحسابات البنكية من الشبكات العامة
9- اختبار خطط الطوارئ بشكل دوري
10- تبليغ الجهات الامنيه المختصة في حال تكرار الرسائل المشبوهة
11- تعطيل خاصية البلوتوث إن وجدت في حال عدم استخدامها (5)

حيث إن حماية الخصوصية تبدأ من معرفه السلوكيات المناسبة للتعامل مع مصادر الخطر حين وقوعه وإدراك المخاطر التي تمس خصوصية المعلومات واختيار تقنيات مناسبة للحد من المخاطر ومعالجه البيانات غير المهمة دون التأثير على أداء نظام البيانات

شكل (1) الخصوصية وحماية البيانات (6)

الحالات الدراسية

ياهو ! شركه خدمات حاسوبيه امريكيه تدير دليل الشبكة وبوابه الانترنت وتقدم خدمات ومنتجات إلكترونيه مقرها الرئيسي في سانيفال بولاية كاليفورنيا في وادي السيلكون ووفقا لشركات تحليل بيانات الشبكة العالمية فان بوابه ياهو من أكثر المواقع زيارة ومتوسط زياراتها يوميا 3.4 بليون زيارة ففي 7 فبراير من عام 2000 توقف موقع ياهو! عن العمل لعدة ساعات بسبب تعرضه لهجوم DDOS وفي اليوم التالي ارتفع سعر سهم ياهو 4.3% بسبب إن التوقف رجع إلى هجوم مخترقون وليس إلى خطأ فني داخل الموقع وكانت ياهو! واحده من إحدى شركات الويب القليلة التي نجت واستمرت بعد انفجار أزمة فقاعة دوت كوم وقد استحوذت ياهو! على عده مواقع وتحالفت مع أخرى لنشر خدماتها منها خدمه البريد Yahoo! Mail مع نظام للتحقق من البريد الالكتروني يعرف بـ”مفاتيح نطاقات ياهو!Yahoo! Domain Keys “يعمل بالتعاون مع مرشح البريد التطفلي وشريط أدوات من محرك البحث ياهو Yahoo! Toolbar وكما طورت خصائص خدماتها في مجال نقل الصوت بالإضافة إلى مشاركه الملفات كما تتيح لك ياهو! إنشاء صفحه تضم بداخلها ما تحتاجه من خصائص ومعلومات وهي خدمة تحمل اسم My Yahoo! وهذه الصفحات يمكنك فيها دمج ما يصل إلى 20 خدمه تشمل خرائط وطقس ورسائل RSS وعناوين أخبار واهتمامات خاصة . . . الخ
ومن خلال قسم Yahoo! Movies يمكنك مطالعه مقاطع إعلانيه وأخبار ودردشة واستطلاع الآراء ومناقشه حول أحدث الأفلام والأفلام المتوقعة لتكون اقرب من مرتادي ومحبي السينما كما تحظى Yahoo! Music بقدر مماثل من المعاملة الحسنه إلى جانب تقييمات المستخدمين فإن مقياس ياهو! الخاص الذي يتم تحديثه كل دقيقه لمعرفه من يحظى بأعلى تقدير في عالم أي ثقافة ما ويمثل الاهتمام بالمشاركة المجتمعية جانبا هاما لما تقدمه ياهو ! وتمتاز في هذا المجال مجموعات ياهو! Yahoo! Groups كخدمه رئيسيه لم تتمكن البوابات الأخرى من مضاهاتها حتى اللحظة حيث تعد أحدث لمحه من عالم لوحات النشر القديمة وهناك أيضا وسيله تتيح لصغار السن تصفح الشبكة بأمان في جميع مراحل الدراسات المختلفة تدعى Yahoo ligans!كما تتمتع ياهو! باختبار كابتشا CAPTCHA ويمثل اختصار لكل أول حرف من كلمه انجليزية ” Completely Automatic Public Turing Test to Tell Computers and Apart “ وتعني هذه الجملة ” اختبار تورنج العام والاتوماتيكي للتمييز بين الحاسب والإنسان “حيث يضع اسئله ويستطيع تصحيح اجابتها ولكنها لا يستطيع حلها سوى عقل بشري قادر على التمييز وبالتالي تكون أي اجابه صحيحة هي اجابه لمستخدم ّآدمي وليس برنامج حاسوب
وأخيرا ننصح بإلقاء نظره سريعة على الموقع next.yahoo.com للتعرف على المشروعات التي تخضع للتطوير حاليا في معامل بوابه ياهو!
******
النصب والاحتيال النيجيري على الانترنت
******
بعد انحسار شركات النفط النيجيرية في الثمانيات بدأ عدد من طلاب الجامعة العاطلين باستغلال تطلعات بعض رجال الأعمال بالاستثمار في قطاع النفط النيجيري فيما بدأ النصب يأخذ منحنى مختلف عندما قام المحتالون بإرسال رسائل الكترونية إلى أشخاص مختلفين محاولين إقناعهم في الاستثمار في قطاع النفط النيجيري وبإرسال مبلغ معين من المال على أمل الحصول على صفقه العمر فيما بعد وحاليا يسمى هذا النوع من الاحتيال بـ Nigerian Scam 419 ووسائله الرئيسية عن طريق البريد الالكتروني وقد أصبح هذا النوع من الاحتيال من أهم موارد الدخل الخارجي النيجيري
تتفاوت أنواع الاحتيال حسب الزمن والطريقة والنوعية فهناك طريقه ( فعل الخير ) وذلك بمحاوله الضحية بالتبرع من اجل القضايا الإنسانية من حروب وأوبئة ومجاعات وأيضا أسلوب ( القاتل المأجور ) حيث يقوم بإقناع الضحية بدفع مبلغ من المال لدفع البلاء والنجاة من القتل أو تهديد المؤسسات والبنوك بالاتصال بهم وإخبارهم بان هناك عبوة ناسفه وعليهم الدفع لضمان عدم تفجير المكان
كما يقوم المحتالون أحيانا بتوجيه دعوه للضحية تنص بدعوته لزيارة نيجيريا أو جنوب إفريقيا وفي هذه الحالة يتم استغلالهم بأبشع وأقذر الصور فقد تم اختطاف رجل أعمال ياباني عن طريق هؤلاء المجرمين النيجيريين عام 2008 وطلب فديه بمئات آلاف الدولارات هذا فضلا عن قتل رجل أعمال يوناني عام 2004 وآخر أمريكي
عشرات الآلاف من الضحايا وقعوا ضحية للنصب أدى ذلك بالبعض منهم إلى مشاكل نفسيه وعصبيه قد تتحول إلى جسديه وهناك حالات من استراليا وأمريكا لضحايا هذا النوع من الاحتيال قد تحولوا إلى محتالين بدورهم واتبعوا نفس أساليب المحتلين الأفارقة الذين سلبوهم كل ما يملكون
الأدهى من هذا كله هي بعد إن يقوم المحتالون بسلب الشخص يتم بيع بياناته إلى عصابة أخرى تقوم بدورها بالاتصال على نفس الشخص ومحاوله إقناعه بأنها ستعيد له كل ما سلب منه مقابل مبلغ بسيط من المال ويستمر المسلسل .

التوصيات :

توصلت الدراسة إلى عدد من التوصيات أهمها :
– البحث عن طرق أكثر فاعليه لحماية خصوصية المعلومات المتداولة عبر الشبكة العنكبوتيه العالمية ( الانترنت)
– تطوير برامج يقوم مبدأ عملها على كشف الهجمات الالكترونية والتصدي لها
– اصدار قوانين رسميه تحمي المجني عليه وصارمه بحق الشخص الجاني
– زيادة التوعيه لدى المستخدمين عن طريق توعيه طلبه الجامعات والمدارس والموظفين وجميع الفئات التي تعمل على شبكه الانترنت .
**********
                        	*

----------

